# Microsoft rudert bei Internet-Quarantäne zurück



## Newsfeed (17 Februar 2011)

Statt Quarantäne vom Internet sollen nun Webseiten bestimmen, ob und welche Restriktionen für infizierte PCs gelten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

